# Yarnie and Chowchow



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi... in answer to your questions on the other thread:Mike says to allow at least 8-10 weeks before re-starting the IBS Program for the second time.3 months before starting the TIP program.Also, Mike mentions that it is NOT necessary to actively do HT methods on your own after you have completed the IBS Audio Program because it stands on its own; some people prefer to do it, but it is not mandatory or even necessary for success. Also, Mike says you may listen to your favorite sessions from time to time as desired(no more than one session per day) once you have completed the 100 days, so you can still have that familiar guidance if needed.So just relax, don't worry, and go with the flow. Mike says the object of the program is to move you away from IBS thoughts, it is a subtle progression.. hang in there!Hope this helped a bit!







Take care!


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Cheers Marilyn, I think I'm more concerned about missing the routine rather than getting my negative thinking patterns back! You know how listening to it in bed gets rid of all the things you'd be thinking about when you're trying to get to sleep!


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------

